# Are salads Good or Bad??



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I'm confused. Are salads good for people who have constipation or bad because they are too rough to digest???


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

i've been told good?? but then again i have heard they are hard to digest... that me be a good thing though cause it moves through the colon unchanged then??? not sure though just a thought


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes.The fiber that you can get from SOME raw veggies can help SOME people with consitpation (and some things like iceberg lettuce really doesn't have much either nutritionally or fiber wise)HOWEVER, some people do not tolerate them well.Like almost every other food known to man when it comes to IBS the answer is the same.. It is both GOOD and BAD depending on YOUR individual triggers.K.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I find that salads are good and bad too. If you have trouble with gas their bad but there are ways around that by choosing better in what you add. Even the way you prepare the foods. If you have problem with them try shredding them instead of chunks. Etc...Even the dressings can be bad got to explore it.


----------



## Joanne Herbstein (Mar 23, 2002)

We have salads for lunch every day in the office and the 'difference that makes the difference' is how I eat them. Most often, I shovel them down in front of my computer, takes calls at the same time, and continue working 5 minutes later (ashamed to admit I usually glug down a cup of coffee half an hour later. When I do this, I find that salads make me incredibly bloated, crampy and gassy. That said, when I eat slowly (once every 3 months!) and have herbal tea afterwards, have a five minute rest before starting work again, the salads do me no harm.Jo Blogs


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

My doc said nooooooo raw veggies with IBS


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi Kitty,yes, my doctor says the same...IBS and raw veggies are a no go!


----------



## rscottbutler (Mar 26, 2002)

Raw veggies and IBS - no way, like oil and vinegar they do not mix. Steamed veggies, yes (better) raw veggies no!!


----------



## Olga (Mar 20, 2002)

Beach--Salads are absolutely out for me! I get sick every time I try to eat them!







I find I can still eat some raw veggies...in moderation. However, lettuce causes me to have horrible, painful spasms.


----------

